# The Screenshot Thread



## Droid-Xer

Let's see those screenshots guys and dolls! Name what you're running and on what device.


----------



## Droid-Xer

Basic setup for now. GummyJAR 2.5 stock theme


----------



## crash1781

Home screen Das Bamf 2.0-5 beta thunderbolt


----------



## Brett6781

So Beautiful:








ADW EX with Nexus Blacked out wall paper on my EC05OCE Beta rom for the Epic 4G


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

I love these threads, I'm constantly changing my screens and looking for new ideas and I finally bought widgetlocker the other day. Anyway here are mine..... at least for right now









ApeX 2.0.0 RC1

Home screen:










Lockscreen:


----------



## x-tac23

Very nice i will get mine up shortly!!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Current:









Liberty GB 0.7 w/ bluebread theme

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

On Motorola DX :
Stock Deodexed GB .596 ,Watered Marked Theme for .596 CRTed ,clock removed in notification bar.Gauge Battery Widget,Beautiful widgets Super Clock, and weather(weatherHD skin)Last call widget. Go Launcher EX


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

Liberty .7, Advanced Clock widget, CircleLauncher with transparent launchers and ADW EX

**Edit** terrible picture quality uploading from Tapatalk. I'll upload better quality later.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jlloyd

Launcher pro, circle battery, bob clock,


----------



## johnjutrasii

My Droid X running GB .596 rooted and deodexed. Rom = Apex rc2 with blur home restored cause that's how I like it ;-p


----------



## milky

Apex rc2, lpp, requiem widgets...


----------



## cubswin326

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eEQO4eisI3eny7tHts1649COSGAC7Vy3CzN-zFt6B5Q?feat=directlink SiMi Clock and Multicon Widget- Liberty GB .7 by @jrummy16 et al. w/ Stormshadow Ultimate theme by @Mobile_Sensei


----------



## wavedashdoc

Stock deodexed 596 with imoseyon 7.1 tweaks, launcher pro, Droid X OC, Juicedefender Ultimate, ZD toolbox


----------



## Team MagnaM0d

This is screen shot from my Droid X running Liberty V0.8 with Launcher Pro and my own custom icons as well as "Weather Forecast" widget with our MagnaM0d weather skin over top...


----------



## Jordan8

Apex 2.0 with Go Launcher. The number at the top left is the battery %(App MotoCharge).


----------



## Perk27

Nothing special, bob clock and go launcher with black glass theme. Apex RC2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton

Home









Lock


----------



## rudyy

liberty gingerbread v0.8
go launcher ex
battery circle
widgetzoid
liberty gingerbread .591 mod to remove clock and change notification icons
bAdGBTeam wallpaper

how did you all get the full size image?


----------



## Droid-Xer

rudyy said:


> liberty gingerbread v0.8
> go launcher ex
> battery circle
> widgetzoid
> liberty gingerbread .591 mod to remove clock and change notification icons
> bAdGBTeam wallpaper
> 
> how did you all get the full size image?


Hey rudyy, upload to photobucket or other pic place and copy the link generated for image.


----------



## evams

Droid X 
System 4.5.596
Android 2.3.3
Kernel 2.6.32
Apex 2.0 RC2 w/ Smooth Blue Theme
Launcher = Go Launcher Ex w/Calendar Widget
Lock Screen = Widget Locker


----------



## milky

Figure I'd update since switching.
Apex rc2, lpp, orangeX theme


----------



## pizzlewizzle

Current setup:
Droid X running Apex 2.0 RC2 with Orange X Theme


----------



## SoHaunted

Here are a few of my home screen screenshots, I change it pretty often


----------



## Scooter70

Apex 2.0 w/REVOlution theme and LauncherPro Plus


----------



## BigShotProducer

Apex 2.0 RC2


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Follow-You-Down-213161726


----------



## Admann

DX running Liberty v0.7 w/ LPP themed w/ Linear

View attachment 62


----------



## SyNiK4L

Trenton said:


> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock


how the hell did u get that lockscreen

as a matter of fact everyone in this post...if u have lockscreen customization please tell me what u use to accomplish it...because this seems to be something im lacking and have no clue how to do


----------



## gogreenrangergo

SoHaunted said:


> Here are a few of my home screen screenshots, I change it pretty often


What are you using on your first screen shot because it looks great and what icon pack are you using in the third screen shot?


----------



## Droid-Xer

@sYnik4l using widget locker from the market. Good, highly customizable app that allows for widgets and custom lockscreens.


----------



## evams

@sYnik4l
Widget Locker is Sweeeeeeeeet! Desktop Visualizer also helps when customizing icons on your lock screen.
I used Circle Launcher to give a clean look. I did have a bunch of icons on my lock screen and it was a mess. haha.


----------



## bigdawg625

View attachment 70


----------



## SpinningHook

Broodcomb 4 .595
Apps Organizer - custom app folders w/ custom icons
LauncherPro Plus - custom dock/icons
Ice Galaxy live wallpaper


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/CyanogenMod-213343257


----------



## SyNiK4L

thx guys i guess widget locker it is lol. dl'ing now


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

SyNiK4L said:


> thx guys i guess widget locker it is lol. dl'ing now


Yep, that's what I used for mine.







It is pretty nice when paired with some of the custom sliders from xda.

Here is my newest homescreen. CM4DX w/ honeybread theme using LPP and Beautiful widgets.


----------



## jlloyd

Liberty GB v.06
Storm shadow theme


----------



## SyNiK4L

so ya widget locker is the absolute truth lol. Got it last night and spent like an hour customizing my lockscreen....didnt download any of the custom sliders off XDA yet. But ima get to that today..and once i look cool like u guys ill post my screenies


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/I-m-Ron-Burgundy-213485524


----------



## idol

00 Type R said:


> http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/I-m-Ron-Burgundy-213485524


Could you link me to those icons please? Thanks.


----------



## Franzferdinan51

Droid X rooted gingerbread

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vargus21

CM4DX (Steel Blue theme) with Go Launcher (multiple themes mixed) and Beautiful Widgets (Destroy home, EmotiSun weather).










Lock screen using WidgetLocker.


----------



## airmaxx23

Here are 3 of my 5 screens, currently running CyanogenMod7, the orange bar at the bottom of the screen replaces the hard buttons with quick swipe gestures. I found an app to make the text icons which was nice since I could rotate them the way I wanted. Screens are in order from left to right:


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

airmaxx23 said:


> Here are 3 of my 5 screens, currently running CyanogenMod7, the orange bar at the bottom of the screen replaces the hard buttons with quick swipe gestures. I found an app to make the text icons which was nice since I could rotate them the way I wanted. Screens are in order from left to right:


Are you using Simple Text to make the icons? They look good.... I might have to just make a couple of those for myself.


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73

This was my screen a few days ago running Liberty .08
I'm now on cm4dx

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## airmaxx23

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Are you using Simple Text to make the icons? They look good.... I might have to just make a couple of those for myself.


Yes, I used Simple Text, it's hard to see but I put a dark blue shadow behind the icons (using the app) to give them a little depth.


----------



## PatHoge

My basic main screen. Apex 2.0 RC2. LauncherPro Plus.


----------



## dsManning

Loving CM7. Had a few opportunities where I wish I had a working camera, but I can get over that. This thing fliesss

View attachment 87


----------



## vargus21

Found a new wallpaper that I think goes along awesome with the theme-ing I've already done.










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SpinningHook

Updated icons for home screen and I got in on some widget lock/fancy widget pro lock-screen action, as well:


----------



## SpinningHook

Incidentally, this thread kinda reminds me of the scene in American Psycho where they are all comparing business cards.


----------



## rudyy

"dsManning said:


> Loving CM7. Had a few opportunities where I wish I had a working camera, but I can get over that. This thing fliesss


nice.


----------



## idol

Bump. Would like to see some more screenshots.


----------



## razorloves

SpinningHook said:


> Incidentally, this thread kinda reminds me of the scene in American Psycho where they are all comparing business cards.


lmao.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

idol said:


> Bump. Would like to see some more screenshots.


Here ya go. I change my stupid theme/setup all the time. This is CM4DX with Rover Blue theme and buff icons (via ADW)


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Wonderwall-214367737


----------



## BrentBlend

00 Type R said:


> http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Wonderwall-214367737


You do some amazing things


----------



## 00 Type R

BrentBlend said:


> You do some amazing things


Thank you. I really appreciate it


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/New-York-New-York-214500798


----------



## SoHaunted

Couple of my lockscreens. I'm making lock screen and home screen albums in my profile so if you like my style check them out, I'll be updating them with new stuff every few days.


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Green-Day-214624569


----------



## hillmom

CM7 with GO Launcher EX.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ScorpionAZ

CM 7, CyanbreadX theme, Antique CM theme for ADW Launcher, Beautiful Widgets Cyanora clock and LightwWorksCyan weather.


----------



## Sensatti

Cm7 with synergy theme and go launcher.










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Behemoth

CM7, nightly #7, Meizu theme. Lanucher pro, Minimalistic text, Packy icons


----------



## amm5890

Behemoth said:


> CM7, nightly #7, Meizu theme. Lanucher pro, Minimalistic text, Packy icons


how did you get the transparent status bar for the meizu theme...if you made the patch could you possibly share


----------



## NatemZ

RedX for CM7 with lpp










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Stance-215101944


----------



## Behemoth

amm5890 said:


> how did you get the transparent status bar for the meizu theme...if you made the patch could you possibly share


I just sent you a PM on the patch I used. For anyone else interested, I used the CyanogenMod 7.1.0 RC0 test build patch for MDPI. The patches are here:

http://zdunex25.mywpm.com/SB_TWEAKS/


----------



## wcdunn

CM4DX - Matted Blues Theme
Beautiful Widgets
Circle Launcher
DreamLyfe LP icons, (Having trouble getting the offsite right, not sure why. CM thing maybe?)










If anyone knows where I could find a little android logo that would replace my little circle launcher icon I would appreciate it. I dont have the photoshop skills to make it happen. Something classy, preferable in blue. Thanks.


----------



## reposter432

Liberty 0.8 with some Blur icons
GO Launcher EX (love this)
Mass Effect wallpaper

Pretty standard config. The other screens are for utilities, games, etc, and Beautiful Widget large weather widget.

I'm going to get rid of Pingchat as soon as Kakaotalk gets Blackberry support.









View attachment 190


----------



## amm5890

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

clear status bar 
and inspiration from all of the screen shots in this thread

theme made with uot


----------



## vargus21

AOSP Liberty GB v0.8
OrangeX Theme
Go Launcher EX
Wallpaper courtesy of mobile_sensei's wallpaper app


----------



## idol




----------



## BMc08GT

CM7 #13 nightly, synergy theme, 12theme for adwex


----------



## 00 Type R

info http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Immortality-215658678


----------



## Guest

CM7 Nightly #14
Rover Cyan Theme


----------



## DRTMI

CM4DX nightly 14.
ADWEX
Phantom theme
Minimalist ADW theme and icons









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaosX

Droid X with ADW launcher and Liberty AOSP ROM.


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Losing-My-Religion-216826164


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Sky-s-The-Limit-217075898


----------



## abqnm

Here is what I am running currently. I change quite often, sometimes completely, sometimes subtle changes. I used to go all out and my screen was filled, but now I keep it simple and have my "second string" apps loaded into Wave Launcher, so they are always accessible but hidden.

Setup:
CM7 Nightly 18
WidgetLocker with MotoMIUI themed sliders with the lock icon from the Minimalist icon pack
Fancy Widgets Pro - Honeycomb Theme
GoLauncher EX with FutureWorld theme (just switched from ADW EX yesterday as this launcher seems much improved from last time I tried and it runs flawlessly)
Mobile Signal Widget Pro (sometimes it displays my wifi signal strength as 0 even though the bars are accurate so no issue here)
Wallpaper from Zedge (took quite a few tries to line it up that close with my lockscreen icon, not perfect but darn close)

I did not include my left or right screen (of 3) as it is just FB and Twitter updates on one and Google Music and Pandora widgets on the other.


----------



## Guvery

CM7 Nightly #22
WizMod Theme
Gingerbread Launcher


----------



## airmaxx23

I have the same basic setup but changed to the RC Blue theme to match the rest of the blue:


----------



## Sensatti

Using cm7 switching between 3 themes

Synergy w/ bigdx go launcher theme










Linear w/ York's black adwexcrash theme










Green X with black glass go launcher theme










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bryannh




----------



## Sensatti

One more










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## berto1014

ADW Launcher with Honeycomb Icon Themepack 
CyanogenMod 7 Nightly 23
Droid X


----------



## ndwatkins

Behemoth said:


> CM7, nightly #7, Meizu theme. Lanucher pro, Minimalistic text, Packy icons


Do you happen to have a link for those icons?


----------



## Trenton

we need to get a layout resources thread goin on up in this *****. a one stop shop for icons and walls and stuff...but I'm too lazy to do it....maybe some other day.


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Any-Given-Sunday-217696558


----------



## Sensatti

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## routzong

Here's my latest. Currently trying G6Droid's Kevlar ROM, no themes.

Using SimiFolder and SwitchPro mostly on the Desktop. Also System Info widget.

I themed the Gemini Calendar, Task List and Google Music widget backgrounds to transparent myself


----------



## airmaxx23

routzong said:


> Here's my latest. Currently trying G6Droid's Kevlar ROM, no themes.
> 
> Using SimiFolder and SwitchPro mostly on the Desktop. Also System Info widget.
> 
> I themed the Gemini Calendar, Task List and Google Music widget backgrounds to transparent myself


Did you hear about what the Kevalr ROM really is, it's a ripped off,themed version of the newest Apex that he was claiming was his own work. I believe if you go into settings> about phone it even says Apex in there.

Edit: It does not show Apex in about phone, you need to open ROM manager and it will say it's Apex.


----------



## vargus21

airmaxx23 said:


> Did you hear about what the Kevalr ROM really is, it's a ripped off,themed version of the newest Apex that he was claiming was his own work. I believe if you go into settings> about phone it even says Apex in there.


Actually, in about phone, it says Kevlar. You have to open ROM Manager to see that is says the ROM is Apex. But yes, its still a ripoff. Seems like that G6Droid guy has disappeared also.


----------



## airmaxx23

vargus21 said:


> Actually, in about phone, it says Kevlar. You have to open ROM Manager to see that is says the ROM is Apex. But yes, its still a ripoff. Seems like that G6Droid guy has disappeared also.


Ahh, my bad, either way it's a pretty crappy move for someone to pull. I added an edit to my post.


----------



## vargus21

airmaxx23 said:


> Ahh, my bad, either way it's a pretty crappy move for someone to pull. I added an edit to my post.


Yeah, I knew something was fishy when the thread got removed and RootzWiki asked how to contact him on twitter and he never responded. Once I started poking around a bit I saw that it was just a SkyNet themed Apex ripoff, which sucks because it actually did very well on battery life haha.


----------



## routzong

Yeah. I was wondering where the thread went myself... Well that explains how a rom and dev I never heard of could toss out such a stable rom on the first try. Guess I'll go load up the latest apex Rom and give bigxie his props.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JagoX

*ROM:* CM7 Nightly (#28)
*Launcher:* Launcher Pro Plus (w/ signals23-GRIDLESS skin)
*Clock:* Beautiful Widgets (SuperClock 4x2 w/ MattedBlues-Dark skin)
*Folders:* SiMi Folder (w/ custom settings)
*Wallpaper:* Jedi vs. Sith (DeviantArt.com)


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Stance-pt-2-222464112


----------



## b1ackplague

Droid X CM7


----------



## idol

b1ackplague said:


> Droid X CM7


Damn. What icons and theme are you using? And what widgets etc...


----------



## oo3

Here's mine:


----------



## irishmyles003

CyanogenMod 7-DX, Nightly #28
Won't be changing from this anytime soon. So Pimp.
Synergy Theme with matching ADW CM7 Synergy Theme Dock and Icons.


----------



## bryannh




----------



## idol

bryannh said:


>


What theme is that?


----------



## b1ackplague

idol said:


> Damn. What icons and theme are you using? And what widgets etc...


Theme is JAMT-White Gradient (available in the market). Launcher is Go Launcher with "classic" theme (includes the icons you're seeing). I disabled the lockscreen via cm7 tablet tweaks and am using widgetlocker with the themes "long white bar" to unlock and honeycomb clean for changing ringer. I also have phantom music control widget on my lockscreen for controlling music apps. Fancy widget pro for the weather widget with white classic theme clock and sticker theme for weather.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/7-14-11-227218256


----------



## mines_01

My screen.


----------



## Smcdo123

-CM4DX JAMT theme. (Super nice)
-minimalistic text
-Sony Sketch Font
-Crooks and Castles wall
-Modded minimalist ADW/LP theme to gray instead of white.
-Custom App drawer icon.


----------



## idol

Let's see some more SS.


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Nice-and-Easy-251614930


----------



## Lopedog

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## salem




----------



## unkleduke

Stock rooted, BW, ADW EX


----------



## SpinningHook




----------



## EsotericPunk

Here are my lock and home screens:
























and my wife's that I put together:

















Let me know what you all think!


----------



## idol

View attachment 1384


MIUI4DX, mClock mod, minimalistic text, pure calender


----------



## maybish

My pink cm7!


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

00 Type R said:


> http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/7-14-11-227218256


How do u get these pictures to show up in full? Everytime I try to make it a wallpaper my phone crops it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MoodMuzik

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> How do u get these pictures to show up in full? Everytime I try to make it a wallpaper my phone crops it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Try resizing the image to 480x800.

If that doesn't work pull one of the themes off of your phone to your computer and rename the .mtz to .zip. Then open it up go to wallpaper and replace the default_lock_wallpaper and default_wallpaper with the images you want.. make sure you name them the same though. Then put the zip back onto your phone rename it to .mtz with astro and apply.


----------



## bigdawg625

View attachment 982
View attachment 1508
View attachment 1509
View attachment 1510
View attachment 1511


DX-Miui 1.7.22

i took the launcher, status bar icons and icons from HD by Raadius(changed some icons around...domo = dialer and pokeball = sms) i modded the 3 way EWS lockscreen(just took out the clock) the month and day widget on the 2nd screen is minimalist widget and my notification drop down is from the darkblue theme the weather app is called fancy widgets and the music player on the 3rd screen is phantom music player... enjoy!


----------



## dAi

"b1ackplague said:


> Droid X CM7
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/screenshot1310614729765.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/screenshot1310614722130.png/


Hey I'm running cm7, what theme is that? What's the name of that launcher and lockscreen?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Wmedina1991

OMGB Pure is the business. Keeping it pure.


----------



## ES.

I'm running CM7-1.5.2 for the Thunderbolt. Using a launcher called QQ Launcher Pro until RIL is merged for MIUI. Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Red-Remix-253322949


----------



## ras0787

@00 type R Everytime I see one of these threads you seem to take it over  Screens are still looking good though


----------



## SpinningHook




----------



## 1CubeSolver

Wmedina1991 said:


> OMGB Pure is the business. Keeping it pure.


I was just wondering if your phone has a live wallpaper while running omgb, and if so how? I can't seem to find a way to (if there is one)... thanks


----------



## vannmann

Mine for the next little bit. CyanogenMod 7 Nightlies "stock" with no dock


----------



## stryker

This is my setup. Omfgb nightly with linear theme choose theme. Go launcher renix + android dark theme. Fancy widgets. 10x10 screen layout. enjoy!

droidX OMFGB


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Naked-Monday-254482620


----------



## troybuilt

Droid X running MIUI.










Lockscreen


----------



## salem

Shuji 2 w/ adw. Single homescreen. Status bar and/or dock are a swype away.


----------



## davidnc

OMFGB

























sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## c0smic

My current screen:
CyanogenMod 7

Sent from my Telephone using my Fingers


----------



## EsotericPunk

Can't seem to leave well enough alone... Redid my phone tonight, here's the new lock and home screens:

















Darned aliens drop whatever they got on us these days... Let me know what you think!


----------



## Owen2090

troybuilt said:


> Droid X running MIUI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockscreen


What MIUI theme is this?


----------



## Vin Propane

DX on Liquid 2.6
Steel Blue Theme


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/Supergirl-255764799


----------



## Blacksantron

"Vin Propane said:


> DX on Liquid 2.6
> Steel Blue Theme


How do you get those dbm values for your signal strength?


----------



## Vin Propane

Blacksantron said:


> How do you get those dbm values for your signal strength?


Settings -> Liquid Settings* -> Interface - > Status Bar -> Signal Display -> 'Signal Text w/dBm'

*(CM settings on other CM based ROMs)


----------



## gardobus




----------



## oo3

Gotta kick off the Ducks season with this.


----------



## hoodboogie

CM7. Anyone know how to remove those dots at the top of the home screen?


----------



## salem

"hoodboogie said:


> CM7. Anyone know how to remove those dots at the top of the home screen?


Looks like you are using adw launcher. Go to adw settings > ui settings > screen preferences > uncheck screen indicator.


----------



## hoodboogie

Thanks, I feel like an uber noob now! haha.. Now they are gone.


----------



## modisch

http://www.imgur.com/YtLDm.jpg

CM7 on .602. 
JAMT White Gradient theme for the theme chooser for the status bar. Most of the icons come from the honeybread and other adw icon sets.

Widget is minimalistic text, set up with time, date and weather in columns, rather than rows. I prefer the look and it is very readable for me (but drives some other people crazy, who suits me just fine... Stop grabbing my phone!)

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## dscarfogliero

Scooter70 said:


> Apex 2.0 w/REVOlution theme and LauncherPro Plus


Where did you gets those dock icons from? Really neat.


----------



## 00 Type R

http://00typer.deviantart.com/art/The-First-Rule-of-Fight-Club-257015256


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

View attachment 2065
Apex rc3, launcherpro, beautiful widget


----------



## davidukfl




----------



## davidnc

My lockscreen(Magiclocker Main app from market) first thumbnail pic is with no messages or calls , second thumbnail pic is with a missed phone call and a missed (sms)message, followed by main home screen,and 2 other screens with various apps


----------



## salem

^^^ thx for the lockscreen app share. That's one of the things I miss most from miui.
*edit* I will say it is eating through my battery... don't know how, though. Even with my phone locked and screen off, it's #2 on battery consumption.


----------



## jaydubbs

salem said:


> ^^^ thx for the lockscreen app share. That's one of the things I miss most from miui.
> *edit* I will say it is eating through my battery... don't know how, though. Even with my phone locked and screen off, it's #2 on battery consumption.


Same here. Don't know why either but hopefully it gets straightened out because I really like this app.


----------



## davidnc

I didn't even notice it eating the battery til you pointed that out, 
Thanks for the headzup on that. 
Hopefully the developer fixes it before too long

Sent by magic


----------



## davidnc

sent by tapatalk


----------



## salem

miui.......


----------



## ardeleon09

Miui as my phone ROM but using boot manager to mess with other roms

Sent from my DROIDX running MIUI


----------



## chefthomas99

Miui.

Edit : couldn't get perfect picture of the lockscreen - but you get the idea


----------

